# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  سجود السهو

## طبيب المواعدة

*1/اذا سلم المصلي قبل تمام الصلاة وتذكر يتم صلاته ويسلم ويأتي بسجدتين بعد السلام.
2/اذا زاد في الصلاه سجود ركوع الخ ...له حالتان أ-ان يتذكر اثناء الزياده عليه الرجوع وسجدتي سهو بعد السلام
ب-ان يتذكر بعد الزياده ليس عليه شي سوي سجدتين بعد السلام
3/ ترك احد الاركان مثل الركوع -تاتي باالركن وتسجد بعد السلام
4 / في حاله الشك(في عدد الركعات 3ولا4 او 2ولا3) واحد من اتنين    ان يرجح عقله ويسجد بعد السلام اوان لايترجح عند خيار وهو الاقل فيتم صلاته ويسجد قبل السلام
5/ ترك التشهد  واح من ثلاث(1) ان يستقيم قائما ً وهنا يكمل صلاته ويسجد سجود السهو قبل السلام       (2) ان يقوم ولكن قبل ان يستقيم يتذكر هنا يعود للسجود ويكمل صلاته ويسجد قبل السلام             (3)ان يقوم ويتذكر قبل تفرق رجليه هنا يرجع للتشهد ولا يسجد سجود سهو لعدم وجود الزياده والنقصان 


والله اعلم
*

----------

